# Anyone know what this is?



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I found it at work and have never seen one before. Taken with my little Sony P&S so excuse the poor quality.


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

I'd say a mantis of some sort. Definetly a bad a-- bug.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

walking stick


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

I would say walking stick along with huntinguy


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'm not really sure what they are called other than "walking sticks," but i caught two of them "doing it" in my house the other day. i picked them up and made 'em go outside.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I've seen that too............kinda embarassing hehehe.


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*here ya go*

http://bugguide.net/node/view/60807


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks. Two-striped walking stick it is then. I have seen walking sticks before that really look like sticks...not big and fat like this one. I'm taking him home to get some closeups with my other camera


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Here's a close-up of ones eye...


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Maybe "he" is pregnant??? rich


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

I'd say scary stickbug.  Those things give me the creeps... especially when they fall on the back of your neck. I was told they will spit poison? anybody ever heard that? Great pics though.


----------



## DAD31392 (Oct 9, 2005)

Yep It's A Walking Stick


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I have not heard that but he/she will not be having any babies or spitting any poison because he/she is unfortunately not among the living. He/she was dead when I found him/her but I still took him/her so I could photograph it some more. Once finished I will give it an appropriately tasteful burial and memorial service.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Gator_Nutz said:


> I will give it an appropriately tasteful burial and memorial service.


I will be over to spit on him/it/her before the hole is filled


----------

